# homemade ashtray



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

got bored. needed an ashtray. just finished a soda........this is what happened.....lol


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ooooooooooh shiney!





nice, Blake!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks. lol. this is the first one, a bit sloppy. but i plan on making more, drinking another can as i type. lol.....practice makes perfect....


----------



## 3r1ck (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks dangerous. :biggrin:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Could you make one out of a Güten-Cola can?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

lol. those are hard to find, they only came with the guten cala vintage 1962's. and only 500 were made...lol. haha!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

3r1ck said:


> Looks dangerous. :biggrin:


i impressed my self in that i didnt get cut! lol. but there is always round two! haha. :tea:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Hey! That's Cool!!!*

Thanks for sharing the pics:thumb:

.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i think im fixing to make a beer run.... i told the wife i *needed* beer cans for my new ashtray project....... 

:beerchug: :al :drinking: :new_all_coholic:


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Cool! Make them outta PBR or Beast Ice, and the college kids will pay you through the nose for them.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice, I'm all about some sharp, shiny metal!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

*Good job!!*
My uncle builds toy planes out of coke cans with moving propellors.


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> i think im fixing to make a beer run.... i told the wife i *needed* beer cans for my new ashtray project.......
> 
> :beerchug: :al :drinking: :new_all_coholic:


Classic reasoning, I love it! Nice job on the ashtray, too!


----------



## latropsudoxe (Mar 14, 2010)

very nice work...it definitely beats my homemade ashtray.....a wet paper towel


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Hipster etsy pbr ashtray for $4... do eet!


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

looks cool man.

nice choice of drink too. lol


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

lol. the problem is i would have to *DRINK* the PBR..... that isnt gonna happen. lol. but i just picked up an 18 pack of coors in the can. so i will have 18 more ashtrays pretty soon. expecially being that i have to stay up all night with the wife making a banjo cake for my dad (he is a banjo player) because we are going out for his birthday tomorrow night, and we cant make it in the morning because we are goin to the beach for my brother-in-laws birthday in the morning (he's nine......yea.....nine.......) so i got a long 24 hours ahead of me.....


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

here we go. i made another out of the coors i just finished. i made it a bit deaper. as the dr. pepper one is almost useless, too shallow, put this one has some use to it....the next one i will make a bit deeper. just testing it out....im working on drinking can two......purely experimental.... lol.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> lol. the problem is i would have to *DRINK* the PBR..... that isnt gonna happen. lol. but i just picked up an 18 pack of coors in the can. so i will have 18 more ashtrays pretty soon. expecially being that i have to stay up all night with the wife making a banjo cake for my dad (he is a banjo player) because we are going out for his birthday tomorrow night, and we cant make it in the morning because we are goin to the beach for my brother-in-laws birthday in the morning (he's nine......yea.....nine.......) so i got a long 24 hours ahead of me.....


Dude, PBR runs circles around all the other cheap beer out there! Totally drinkable!

Ahhhh... Drink what you like. Just don't go makin ashtrays after CONSUMING those 18 beers. You'll wake up lookin like you played thumb war with Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> lol. the problem is i would have to *DRINK* the PBR..... that isnt gonna happen. lol. but i just picked up an 18 pack of coors in the can. so i will have 18 more ashtrays pretty soon. expecially being that i have to stay up all night with the wife making a banjo cake for my dad (he is a banjo player) because we are going out for his birthday tomorrow night, and we cant make it in the morning because we are goin to the beach for my brother-in-laws birthday in the morning (he's nine......yea.....nine.......) so i got a long 24 hours ahead of me.....


and the biggest thing i got out of that is you are going to the beach.. haha
lucky guy.. lol.

wait.. your brother inlaw is 9.. damn.. that seems different for sure. lol


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

that there coors is the cheapest beer i drink for the most part......... my beverage of choice in the beer depot is smithwicks.....but i cant get that in cans....and cans was part of the point of getting the beer..... lol. thats why i havent bought much beer in a while. no job, no beer. lol. i just get whiskey or something were you can really *FEEL* your $20. haha!



socapots said:


> and the biggest thing i got out of that is you are going to the beach.. haha
> lucky guy.. lol.
> 
> wait.. your brother inlaw is 9.. damn.. that seems different for sure. lol


its about an hour away....a little more....close to 1:30 actually. im pretty stoked. i whent every other weekend when i was in high school....but life got ahold of me. its will be cool, got him an optimus prime piniata. a pokeman cake (i know, i know.....i ididnt pick it, i dont aprove of ANYONE playing pokeman. lol. haha!) and ima have a few beers and a cigar away from all the kids at some point before i leave....take a lawn chair walk about 1/4 mile down the each and park my ass in the sand.... put on some jimmy buffett, zach brown band, grateful dead, sublime........ then head to my dads house, smoke one with him, and then we are all going to orlando for his birthday dinner if my aunt can get off work in time........pretty decent day ahead of me i recon


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds good!

I think were gonna need pics of the banjo cake too:nod:




.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

tell ya what. If it comes out ok. Then I will start a thread for it in the off topic general discussen forum for ya.... That's if it comes out decent....


----------



## Fat Freddy (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's my semi-homemade ashtray. The base is a rusty old stamped-steel ashtray, and the cigar rest I made from half of a handle of an old steel one gallon gas can which I pop-riveted onto the base. I sanded the red paint from the old handle so it would rust to match the base. Its butt ugly but works well in my rustic smoking spot.

- Larry


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> its about an hour away....a little more....close to 1:30 actually. im pretty stoked. i whent every other weekend when i was in high school....but life got ahold of me. its will be cool, got him an optimus prime piniata. a pokeman cake (i know, i know.....i ididnt pick it, i dont aprove of ANYONE playing pokeman. lol. haha!) and ima have a few beers and a cigar away from all the kids at some point before i leave....take a lawn chair walk about 1/4 mile down the each and park my ass in the sand.... put on some jimmy buffett, zach brown band, grateful dead, sublime........ then head to my dads house, smoke one with him, and then we are all going to orlando for his birthday dinner if my aunt can get off work in time........pretty decent day ahead of me i recon


thats a pretty good sounding day man.
been over a week since i had a cigar last. waiting for the rest of this cold to go away. pretty close. but not there yet. couple more days i reckon.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice ashtray was thinking of making one when I saw the instructions on the instructable website.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

did go to the beach. weatherman said thunderstorms for that area. so we just when to a park with a lake.....close i guess. lol. still had fun, whent to a place last night in orlando off of International drive called Cafe Tu Tu Tango.....great food. very unique style. i was very dissaopinted in the cake. but i will start a thread on it for fiddlegrin.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Thats actually pretty cool. The red and silver really pop. Have fun with the beer can ashtray  

I just read the rest of the thread...nice beer can ashtray lol


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> Cool! Make them outta PBR or Beast Ice, and the college kids will pay you through the nose for them.


Add Natural Light in there and your damn right we would! :nod:

And these beat the hell outta my homemade ash tray.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

youngstogiesmoker said:


> Add Natural Light in there and your damn right we would! :nod:
> 
> And these beat the hell outta my homemade ash tray.


hey bro, i cant do it until ether saturday, or next friday (gotta wait on my wifes check) but if you want, i can send you one (or how many i can fit in the small usps flat rate box)
no natural ice tho. lol. just coors, dr pepper, and mountain dew....


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> hey bro, i cant do it until ether saturday, or next friday (gotta wait on my wifes check) but if you want, i can send you one (or how many i can fit in the small usps flat rate box)
> no natural ice tho. lol. just coors, dr pepper, and mountain dew....


That would be great actually!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

youngstogiesmoker said:


> That would be great actually!!


yep, just PM me your addy. like i said. it could be about 2 weeks before i can send it out though.... guess that means i gotta go drink some more beer! lol. haha!

dont know how many will fit in the box though, im sure at least 3, so i will send one of each.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Good Job

I made me one today myself. It helps pass the time waiting for the first ash to drop. I am going to make one out of a Monster Energy can for a larger ring for sh!.s and giggles.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Good Job
> 
> I made me one today myself. It helps pass the time waiting for the first ash to drop. I am going to make one out of a Monster Energy can for a larger ring for sh!.s and giggles.


thats funny, because i have already told my wife that she needs to bring me one of those giant sized monster cans to make one out of..


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> thats funny, because i have already told my wife that she needs to bring me one of those giant sized monster cans to make one out of..


Get a BFC (big f'n can) of the Monster for those churchills and salmon sized smokes....


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

hells yea! lol. it dont take much to fill these things up, thats for sure, two robustos and my mountain dew one was full (dont quite as deep as the beer can, but a hell of a lot better then the dr pepper can).


----------



## simpleman6 (Nov 25, 2008)

gibson_es said:


> i think im fixing to make a beer run.... i told the wife i *needed* beer cans for my new ashtray project.......
> 
> :beerchug: :al :drinking: :new_all_coholic:


nice rationale:martini:


----------

